# 131 Hole



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Left Pensacola pass on the Big Dog with Aaron and Robert on Friday evening and arrived at 131 Hole amidst thousands of jellyfish and cut off the engines. Put out a couple of lines with glowsticks and squid at about 300 feet behind boat. At 0230 line went off but was a 4 to 5 foot shark that gave us a good fight until release. Nothing until 0430 when the reel took off on a Penn 80wide. We saw the fish in the spreader lights briefly and it was definately a billfish and most likely a sword.  It looked to be very close to 300 pounds if not more. Aaron fought the fish for 2 hours and the fish somehow spit the hook 100 feet or less from the boat. Aaron had kept tight lines, fought steadily, and we were a little heartbroken, but it was great while it lasted. We put out the trolling spread as it was now daylight and trolled the edge for about 5 hours without a single bite. The water was green/brown. No birds or weedlines, but did see several crashing schools of bone-eaters. Interestingly, saw flying-fish only 7 miles from Pensacola pass. There were also flying-fish at 131 hole early but saw hardly any once sun rose.:no:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the report, bummer on the lost sword, but that's what keeps us going back!


----------

